# Sprint GS3 RELEASE DELAYED (for non preorders)..VIDEO



## Hobart (Dec 27, 2011)

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bretth18 (Jun 13, 2011)

Who care's about sprint, I thought we are all getting the VZW variant?


----------



## Hobart (Dec 27, 2011)

bretth18 said:


> Who care's about sprint, I thought we are all getting the VZW variant?


 If you are a verizon customer you will but if not then you do you care about sprint or AT&T or t mobile

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

People still use Sprint?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Hobart said:


> If you are a verizon customer you will but if not then you do you care about sprint or AT&T or t mobile
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


Shame that the obvious needs to be addressed.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Also does not affect anyone that preordered or perhaps ordered online.


----------



## Hobart (Dec 27, 2011)

yarly said:


> Also does not affect anyone that preordered or perhaps ordered online.


Yep...its in the video..lol

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Hobart said:


> Yep...its in the video..lol
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


You don't say









My comment was for those that don't watch videos and will post thinking they're affected when they preordered. Preemptive moderating if you will, since you probably don't see I'm a moderator from tapatalk.

(Also changed your topic title to reflect it didn't affect preorders so people would see that quickly).


----------



## BeansTown106 (Aug 20, 2011)

Hobart said:


> Yep...its in the video..lol
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


lmao hobart nice vid! shitty ass tmobile released it today preorders are shipping and select stores do have it if u wanna go play with it lmao


----------



## Hobart (Dec 27, 2011)

yarly said:


> You don't say
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol..sorry...thanks

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bretth18 (Jun 13, 2011)

Hobart said:


> Lol..sorry...thanks
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


I just realized that you made that video...

good job, ps your set up behind u looks insane!


----------



## Hobart (Dec 27, 2011)

bretth18 said:


> I just realized that you made that video...
> 
> good job, ps your set up behind u looks insane!


I am a radio personality ..lol....that's my studio.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------

